# Crawfish Boil!



## tbrtt1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Father-in-law brought in a couple sacks of crawfish from Lafayette this weekend. Since I am the official crawfish boiler in both mine and my wife's families I was more that happy to oblige. Boiled em up with corn, potatoes, onions, garlic, lemons, sausage, mushrooms and or douse a healthy dose of seasoning!













IMG_3179.jpg



__ tbrtt1
__ Apr 20, 2014


















IMG_3182.jpg



__ tbrtt1
__ Apr 20, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello.  OH! WOW!  Makes me miss home.  Thanks so very much for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 20, 2014)

How wild! That's so fun to see! I bet you had a fabulous time! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## rschwartz (Apr 20, 2014)

My God that looks awesome. Can't wait for warmer weather here in NC. Im ready for fresh blue crabs and shrimp.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

> IMG_3182.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...










   That looks great!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow, that looks very fun & tasty !  A crawfish boil & cold beer !  :drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2014)

Super Tasty looking, can't wait for bug season to hit here!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh heavens......have not been to one of those in years since my Cajun buddy crossed over the swamp. Brought back a flood of memories...thanks.....Willie


----------



## jeepdiver (Apr 21, 2014)

Will be flying in a sack or two at the end of may for a mile high boil.  Getting sick of seeing friends and family posting pics of all the good boils back in MS this year, so decided to do something about it cost be damned


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 21, 2014)

JeepDiver said:


> Will be flying in a sack or two at the end of may for a mile high boil. Getting sick of seeing friends and family posting pics of all the good boils back in MS this year, so decided to do something about it cost be damned


Good for you. Mind if I ask what it costs to get a sack out there? No prob if you don't want to say. I'm just curious. Hell, I get peeved at what they cost living in SE Texas since they were so cheap all the years I was growing up and living in BR and Lafayette. Still a little cheaper back home but not by much. Crawfish have gotten too popular!!


----------



## backwoods bbq (Apr 21, 2014)

tbrtt1,

  last year we bought crawfish (130 pounds) at 2.49lb sometime in may I believe. That took us one night to finish all that. Then I drove back to Amarillo (where I currently live) and a week later I bought 30 pounds at 1.99lb at our local Albertsons. It was strange how 600 miles NW from Toledo bend (Huxley Bay) it was cheaper. I feel your pain on the price for east texas and SE texas. sometimes you just have to get lucky and be at the right place at the right time. Both crawfish orders were same size and tasted GOOD! This is why I am going to start my aquaponics system and grown them myself.


----------



## jeepdiver (Apr 21, 2014)

tbrtt1 said:


> Good for you. Mind if I ask what it costs to get a sack out there? No prob if you don't want to say. I'm just curious. Hell, I get peeved at what they cost living in SE Texas since they were so cheap all the years I was growing up and living in BR and Lafayette. Still a little cheaper back home but not by much. Crawfish have gotten too popular!!


Last week when I looked on Louisianacrawfish they were around 4.20 a lb shipped for 40-80 lbs.  Should drop a bit more this week since Easter is over


----------



## jeepdiver (Apr 21, 2014)

Price is crazy esp remembering then for less than 50 cents a lb, but sometimes you have to do what you have to do


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 21, 2014)

JeepDiver said:


> Price is crazy esp remembering then for less than 50 cents a lb, but sometimes you have to do what you have to do


Yep I hear ya. I lived in Lafayette for 10 years in the 90s and towards the end of the season when they were getting rid of em to drain the ponds and plant the rice they would be $10-15 a sack! They get a little hard in June but they are big then too. 

When I was a kid they were 20-25 cents/lb. 

Have a great boil. Even at that price its good to do it once a year anyway.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Backwoods BBQ said:


> tbrtt1,
> 
> last year we bought crawfish (130 pounds) at 2.49lb sometime in may I believe. That took us one night to finish all that. Then I drove back to Amarillo (where I currently live) and a week later I bought 30 pounds at 1.99lb at our local Albertsons. It was strange how 600 miles NW from Toledo bend (Huxley Bay) it was cheaper. I feel your pain on the price for east texas and SE texas. sometimes you just have to get lucky and be at the right place at the right time. Both crawfish orders were same size and tasted GOOD! This is why I am going to start my aquaponics system and grown them myself.


Yeah its supply and demand. Probably not too many folks in Amarillo boil em and the Albertson's had some to get rid of. 

Growing your own? Now thats the way to go!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Apr 21, 2014)

That is a sweet boil. I have only had the pleasure to be at one boil but I will never forget (or stop telling people) about how amazing it was....


----------



## eman (Apr 21, 2014)

we were paying $90 - $100 a sack For easter. Sign this morning was $60 a sack.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks great! We had them for my Birthday a few years ago...JJ













DSCN0143.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ May 29, 2012






My youngest girl Melissa goofing around...













DSCN0148.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ May 29, 2012


----------



## jeepdiver (Apr 22, 2014)

eman said:


> we were paying $90 - $100 a sack For easter. Sign this morning was $60 a sack.


6 weeks of Friday boils and all of the Catholics down there have had their fill and are back to steak for a while


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 22, 2014)

JeepDiver said:


> 6 weeks of Friday boils and all of the Catholics down there have had their fill and are back to steak for a while


Nah, just getting started now that the prices come down after Easter! Plus they are hitting the stride getting bigger.

Doing a 5 sacker in a  couple weeks for 40 people. Can't wait. Will have 2 pots going. Those second and third batches are epic since the first batch makes a stock for the subsequent batches. Any experienced crawfish veteran will always "snack" on the first batch and get full on the second batch!!! AAAAYYEEEEEEEE cher!


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 25, 2014)

This was from my visit to Patterson, Louisiana


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2014)

That looks Freakin' Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Now I'm Jealous!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 25, 2014)

The real fun for me was when the ladies who delivered ~15 gallons of shrimp were shelling them, and they gave me permission to take some shells. So, I walked over to my sister's kitchen and grabbed a stock pot, and made a big batch of shrimp stock.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 25, 2014)

What a fun video!!!!

This was a treat to see!

WOW!!!

Thanks for sharing!

I love that the man was dancing! And I loved when everything got spread across the table!

This is a food tradition which I have not yet been taught properly, or experienced full throttle, and so it's really educational and terrific for me to see!

Great post!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh dang, that's awesome & wish I were there !  Yes, I'am a little jealous !  Wow, what a feed ! :biggrin:


----------



## blacklab (Apr 26, 2014)

pitching tail and sucking head 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I try to do one mudbug fest once a year. Getting a little spendy now a days. So we'll see what happens this year.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Terrific vid from Bayou country. That is how it is done. We do like to pass a good time back home, cher! 

Doing a 5 sacker later today. I'll try to get some pics and vids.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well we passed good time yesterday! Did the 5 sacks at my friends house who has a terrific setup, as you can see form the pics. 













IMG_3200.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_3198.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_3202.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_3209.jpg



__ tbrtt1
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_3214.jpg



__ tbrtt1
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_3216.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_3217.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Apr 27, 2014


















IMG_3220.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Apr 27, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2014)

tbrtt1 said:


> Well we passed good time yesterday! Did the 5 sacks at my friends house who has a terrific setup, as you can see form the pics.


Wow!!!

Awesome Job, and that's really some place your Buddy has!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Just Beautiful !!!

Thanks for the Views!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my God!!!! That all looks fantastic and the little dog in the purple coat as well! How adorable!

That feast though, wow! Now that's amazing!!!

I've never properly been taught this ritual with crawfish and thus always view it as if it's something out there in a movie even! Or something so different to my pattern and so new! How damn exciting!

Beautiful post!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 27, 2014)

The pic of my Dog is blurry but he has on an LSU jersey. Geaux Tigers!


----------



## jeepdiver (May 29, 2014)

I've got 50 pounds coming via 1st class plane ride from New Orleans on Saturday morning. Got the garlic, lemons, onions, mushrooms,  potatoes, sausage, brussel sprouts, artichokes,  and corn ready to go.  Got some chicken to boil for the non shellfish eaters and a keg of beer in the kegerator all ready to go.

Cooking it all in zaterians pro boil, so flavor should be spot on

Just need to get Saturday here so I can get the bugs


----------



## jeepdiver (Jun 1, 2014)

20140531_130148.jpg



__ jeepdiver
__ Jun 1, 2014






Not too bad for a day in the Rocky Mountains


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jul 12, 2014)

JD,

Late on this reply but looks like you got a good batch. How did they turn out flavor wise?


----------



## jeepdiver (Jul 15, 2014)

They were great.  A lot of my guest were saying they were *ALMOST * to spicy to eat (though it didn't slow them down.  Personally I could have kicked it up a few more notches for my own taste, but didn't want to put a hurting on anyone. :devil:


----------



## lesismore (Dec 2, 2014)

JeepDiver said:


> I've got 50 pounds coming via 1st class plane ride from New Orleans on Saturday morning. Got the garlic, lemons, onions, mushrooms,  potatoes, sausage, brussel sprouts, artichokes,  and corn ready to go.  Got some chicken to boil for the non shellfish eaters and a keg of beer in the kegerator all ready to go.
> 
> Cooking it all in zaterians pro boil, so flavor should be spot on
> 
> Just need to get Saturday here so I can get the bugs


you can take a whole head of cabbage, put it In a crawfish sack and leave it in for two boils and it is awsome. You can also put eggs in the boil, you will be amazed at  the flavor/spice they absorb


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 2, 2014)

lesismore said:


> you can take a whole head of cabbage, put it In a crawfish sack and leave it in for two boils and it is awsome. You can also put eggs in the boil, you will be amazed at the flavor/spice they absorb


I've seen all kinds of stuff in there; celery stalks, heads of cauliflower, artichokes, carrots.................

On another note, the leftover taters, corn, onions and garlic are good for all kinds of stuff too. Like tater salad, awesome corn maque choux, crawfish boil soup...............


----------



## foamheart (Dec 2, 2014)

You want really good, although its not old school, mushrooms. They soak up all that boil and are really good. All those things you list are just new ideas and all are good in the boil. Potatoes, onions, and corn are dang hard to beat.  AND the boiled garlic!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> You want really good, although its not old school, mushrooms. They soak up all that boil and are really good. All those things you list are just new ideas and all are good in the boil. Potatoes, onions, and corn are dang hard to beat.  AND the boiled garlic!


I am with you foam.The only new school things I put in mine are sausage and said mushrooms (check the photos). Lemons, onions, garlic, taters, corn, mushrooms and sausage. I am not after flavoring all kinds of other stuff (cauliflower, cabbage, etc) I am worried about what all that other stuff does to my crawfish flavor! I have some friends that like to put jalapenos in and we almost come to blows about it. Talk about imparting a strong flavor. I like jalapenos on my nachos and other mexican dishes, but damn sure not my crawfish! And I damn sure don't need the heat from the japs. That's what cayenne is for, dang it!!!


----------



## lesismore (Dec 2, 2014)

We actually wait til after the crawfish, just like after grilling I hate to waste the hot coals or in this case a crawfish pot big enough to hold 50# of crawfish, we find anything we can cook. We have even put a whole chicken in the pot after we are done just to make crawfish boil chicken salad the next day.


----------



## lesismore (Dec 2, 2014)

If you have any leftovers cut the corn off the cob, slice the taters, put them, the crawfish and some dipping sauce on a poboy bun and you have lunch the next day.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 2, 2014)

lesismore said:


> We actually wait til after the crawfish, just like after grilling I hate to waste the hot coals or in this case a crawfish pot big enough to hold 50# of crawfish, we find anything we can cook. We have even put a whole chicken in the pot after we are done just to make crawfish boil chicken salad the next day.



Love it! I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## smokingpiney (May 25, 2015)

I lived in Lafayette for a year and loved the crawfish boils. Good times!

Looks great!


----------



## bigsmoketexas (Mar 26, 2016)

Gona have a crawfish boil a few more times before the seasons over, any one have any recipes? Im willing to try something new, different, somwthin that makes the fam say DAM! THATS IT RIGHT THERE!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Mar 27, 2016)

bigsmoketexas said:


> Gona have a crawfish boil a few more times before the seasons over, any one have any recipes? Im willing to try something new, different, somwthin that makes the fam say DAM! THATS IT RIGHT THERE!


Here is a thread I did with how to instructions on how I boil crawfish:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/162391/mothers-day-crawfish-boil-with-instructions


----------

